

This company gives all its employees a free puppy - scottporad
https://www.rover.com/blog/get-a-puppy-live-longer/

======
ocdtrekkie
Do I need to ask... where are they sourcing the puppies?

~~~
scottporad
Great question! The company doesn't actually give the person a puppy. They
reimburse for adoption fees, etc. So, it's up the new employee what kind of
dog to get and where they want to get it from.

~~~
danshapiro
I'm curious about the hiring breakdown:

\- Dog already, don't want another

\- No dog, don't want one

\- Want a(nother) dog

~~~
scottporad
We surveyed our team on this very question: 49%, 14%, 10%...and you forgot
one, "no dog, want one": 27%

~~~
ocdtrekkie
My inner statistician is ecstatic you had this information just lying around.

------
stefanrusek
My wife's google+ feed is all german shepherds. We are planning on getting one
in the fall. Do you hire people to work remote?

~~~
scottporad
We have some developers that are part-time contractors, but our office is
based in Seattle and everybody works here. (Though, we do have have a liberal
work from home policy.)

------
ocdtrekkie
Also: Come work for us, we'll give you free added responsibility and medical
bills!

~~~
delinhabit
We don't have to get a puppy. I work here and I wasn't forced to get a puppy.
I plan to get one this year though, so this is really welcomed!

~~~
ocdtrekkie
This comment, in particular, was a joke. ;) I figured they probably didn't
force you to get a puppy. I mean, presumably, if you go work at Rover.com,
there's a good chance you already have (at least) one.

------
blindjoedeath
What's the policy on cats?

~~~
scottporad
Cats are assholes. We do not have any cats in the office.

Full disclosure: I worked with cats before I worked with dogs.

